# Dana is a lamb for spring...



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*yay*

Looks awesome!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

She looks amazing! 8D How old is she now? I adore her color! Cream?


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

GREAT job. Good for you! She looks wonderful!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you Lincoln love, I think I was busy looking at your thread when you replied to mine... LOL... I love Lincoln in the miami.

Thank you Fluffyspoos, Dana is a cream and she just turned 5 months. I can't believe she's that old already!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Alicia said:


> GREAT job. Good for you! She looks wonderful!


Thank you Alicia.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She does look amazing! It looks like you had a lot of hair to work with which really helps create a stunning after photo. I'm all inspired.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You did an amazing job!! The top knot only gave you trouble because Dana is young. She looks wonderful though!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> You did an amazing job!! The top knot only gave you trouble because Dana is young. She looks wonderful though!!


Thank you. I'll try to believe you. LOL...

I was trying to leave the topknot long but it was all floppy. So I trimmed it a little. Then, it was crooked, so I trimmed it a little more... Then it was shorter on one side than on the other... and then Dana moved and I chopped off a big chunk of hair over one ear by accident... So I had to try and make both sides the same...

I guess you're right, It'll be better when Dana's adult hair grows in. (And by that time, I'll have had more practice!) LOL...

I like how her body is like velvet. So soft...


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

OOOhhh! She looks SOOO good!  I swear, she is Clover's twin! LOL! I hope to put Clover in a lamb soon, but I think I need to put a bit more weight on her--she's a bit thin still. Dana looks amazing!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

redcricket said:


> OOOhhh! She looks SOOO good!  I swear, she is Clover's twin! LOL! I hope to put Clover in a lamb soon, but I think I need to put a bit more weight on her--she's a bit thin still. Dana looks amazing!


Thank you. I remember seeing Clover's picture and thinking she looked just like Dana, chicken nugget tail and all. LOL! 

I thought Dana would be a toothpick under all the hair but it's not as bad as I thought.

Go ahead and put Clover in a lamb trim! It's worth it! I love Dana's new do!


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Great job, she looks wonderful. The first time I tried it was over three hours (including bath, blow out and cut).


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Great job, she looks wonderful. The first time I tried it was over three hours (including bath, blow out and cut).


Thank you. It took me just under three hours but I should mention that I had her face, feet and tail done the day before. \

So, it was just the bath, blowdry and trim. (I think I spent most of the time just holding the scissors, staring at Dana, trying to figure out what I was going to do next. LOL...


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

You did a great job, she looks beautiful!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

well done!!! I'm impressed by all these 'first grooms' on here lately, you guys are all awesome!!! haha


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

She looks AWESOME. I love how velvety she looks. I am dying already to get Captain back to more velvety and it's only been a week. Great job!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh my goodness she looks amazing!!! I am totally impressed!! Did you scissor the whole thing? or use clippers on her body? Maybe it's just the puppy fur, but it looks like her body is left a little longer than Rogan, and I like it! Dana looks stunning, you did an incredible job on her! And I think her top knot looks fine!! Way to go!! :clap2:


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

*heather* said:


> Oh my goodness she looks amazing!!! I am totally impressed!! Did you scissor the whole thing? or use clippers on her body? Maybe it's just the puppy fur, but it looks like her body is left a little longer than Rogan, and I like it! Dana looks stunning, you did an incredible job on her! And I think her top knot looks fine!! Way to go!! :clap2:


Thank you, Heather.

I originally wanted to leave the body a little longer than that but I found out that plastic clip-on combs DO NOT work on puppy fur... :doh: So, I ended up shaving the body with a #3F blade. I did the face and feet with a #15 and the base of tail with a #10 because she clipper burns with anything shorter.

I left the legs alone except for some scissoring to blend them into the body. That's her natural puppy fur length on the legs.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

what a pretty girl! great job on the cut, it looks amazing! especially for a first time!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

That is a very nice grooming. Keep up the good work.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

You did a very nice groom! I groom poodles everyday and I still spend 4-6 hours a week on my girl. I think you did very well and the time wasn't bad at all


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

She looks great!!! You did an Excellent job for your first groom!!! She is such a pretty girl!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree with everyone. She looks great~!


----------

